

Google Updates it's Search Algorithm to Punish Sites With Too Many DMCA Notices - e1ven
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/10/google-search-algorithm-copyright-removal-notices/

======
DrewG
This could be the beginning of the end for Google. As soon as they start
pandering to advertisers instead of users, things are all downhill. People
want to find file sharing sites, and if they can't find them on Google, they
will go somewhere else.

